# Netlea



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Did anyone use the planting soil with crs?

Been cycling a bag for a few days and just realized it said there are fertilizers in the soil. Does this mean they added chemicals or the soil is just nutrient rich?

Is it safe to use with high grade crs?
If there are ferts, will adding carbon in the filter remove the chemicals?

I'm seriously considering throwing this soil away and re-buying Ada 2


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't comment on using it with shrimp but don't throw it out, if you use it in a planted tank it's a great substrate.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have my black Crown Mosura babies and berried females in my tank with Netlea in it, they seem to be doing just fine 

I also just bought some ADA to try out too, so will see how that tank goes.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Anna

which netlea did you get for your mosura tank?

did you get the brown soil?
http://aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=SS&PNAME=NTL&PSIZE=NBS9L&PTYPE=Aqua soil

or the shrimp soil?
http://aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=SS&PNAME=NTL&PSIZE=NCS9L&PTYPE=Aqua soil


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I wonder if you can use fluval plant substrate for crs>?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know there were 2 of them, I got the brown soil...thought that was the only one. It was the only one in the store at that time!

The shrimps seem to like it just fine. 

I did also get the ADA and after 2 days the PH is 7.4  Does it take a while to drop?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Shrimp soils are designed only lower the ph once.

Then sustain over long period of time.
If your using tap, it'll be a bit more difficult.
Just reach your hand into the tank and crumble some of the substrate. Sitr it a bit and it will bring ur ph down for sure.

Btw how long have your netlea tank been running for?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

HI can I ask you why you want to buy ADA 2 vs 1? Is 2 better for shrimp or just personal preference? Thanks


Laura


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I did stir it and its down to PH 6.8 now. I bought the ADA I as SAM @ aquainspirations said that one was better for shrimps. Thought I'd give it a try and make that tank the grow out one.

My Netlea tank has been running for 3 weeks now. Just tested it now and its at PH 6.8

Now here something that just doesn't make sense to me.

My 2.5 gallon tank that holds my SSS+ has 2 berried females in it right now  and babies that are not only being born but thriving and the PH is 7.4

This is the *very same *tank my black SSS+ were born in. I have 3 week old blacks, and new borns in it right now!

Same thing in my other 12 gallon tank, which has the orginal Fluval soil from Oct in it. I have SSSS/SSS+ berried in this tank and babies all over the place. I just moved some juvies out 2 days ago to the grow out tank. PH is 7.4

Sooo in theory this should not work, but it does and is, and I have *NO *explaination why the shrimps are not only breeding in these high PH tanks but that the babies are surviving and thriving! 

So do you have any explaination for this, because it kinda throws the theory of CRS can only breed in low PH out the window don't ya think


----------

